# MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Louis Obispo



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I just noticed that the MECA California Finals is in San Louis Obispo.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*

Looks like you are partly right Michael...but it's San *Luis *Obispo! 

No flyer yet, but I assume that will come. Here's the info I found on the MECA site though (for those that might be planning ahead)...










Link to Drive Customs: Car Audio, Video, & Restyling | Drive Customs
Address:3536 S Higuera St #230, San Luis Obispo, CA 93401​


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

On the calendar!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> On the calendar!


Same here...been meaning to make my way up there for a while now.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*



papasin said:


> Looks like you are partly right Michael...but it's San *Luis *Obispo!
> 
> No flyer yet, but I assume that will come. Here's the info I found on the MECA site though (for those that might be planning ahead)...
> 
> ...


Whoops!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Whoops!



Lol. Maybe PM a mod, or who cares. I think people will figure it out.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Lol. Maybe PM a mod, or who cares. I think people will figure it out.


Luckily you posted the correct address.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

isn't that like a party town there lol?? you guys have fun there!!
(one guy 20 ft away from me here graduated from cal poly there.)


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

diy.phil said:


> isn't that like a party town there lol?? you guys have fun there!!
> (one guy 20 ft away from me here graduated from cal poly there.)


Roughly 75% of my office graduated there... I think our Principal likes engineers from there...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like that is at a great shop!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF!
I thought this was supposed to be down in SoCal at......nevermind.
So all the recent posturing by a certain company was for not?
.
..
...
....
.....
......Unbelievable.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Why is it on the 21st? That's a Sunday...or is it a typo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Why is it on the 21st? That's a Sunday...or is it a typo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is Sunday! 

What's up with that?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> That is Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that?



Fack...no bueno!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> *Fack...no bueno!! *&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56865;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys, this event is being held on a Sunday. This allows the parking lot to be completely empty for our event. This will be with what I anticipate the biggest California state finals ever. 2 years ago we had this event on a Sunday as well. I'm sorry that this doesn't work for some folks, but it really is necessary to accommodate our competitors in a manner that offers a comfortable environment


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I thought this was supposed to be down in SoCal at......nevermind.





BigRed said:


> Hey guys, this event is being held on a Sunday. This allows the parking lot to be completely empty for our event. This will be with what I anticipate the biggest California state finals ever. 2 years ago we had this event on a Sunday as well. I'm sorry that this doesn't work for some folks, but it really is necessary to accommodate our competitors in a manner that offers a comfortable environment


Thanks Jim. Hats off to you and Kimo for identifying a location that is central for both Northern and Southern California competitors, at a 12V retail location, and fantastic people that will be providing us the venue for this event (Jesse, Meredith, and Jay are fantastic). 

Bret, I'm sure that it wasn't an easy process for Jim, Kimo, and Steve, especially seeing that state finals has been held in NorCal (San Jose) in 2011 and 2013, and then in San Luis Obispo (middle of the state) 2012 and now confirmed for 2014, one might agree with you...so when is SoCal gonna get a turn?

Here's my $0.02 FWIW. I'm ok with it personally being relatively in the middle, but would have been more than willing to drive all the way to SoCal too and that to me would have been ok and fair. What I think people might need to consider is that hosting this in the middle of the state and on a Sunday gives everyone a possibility to relax and spend the weekend at a nice location like San Luis Obispo. If you've never been there, just look it up on Google and Google Maps to see how close to the coast it is, what activities are available, etc. 

For us, a possible scenario we are looking to do is to drive down on the Saturday, hang out and do various things in San Luis, and enjoy the start of a great weekend and stay the evening. I agree with Jim that I have the feeling that this is going to be one of the biggest state finals we've had, and to get things moving promptly through the day, with likely having 20+ SQ vehicles judged and also SPL vehicles running in parallel, having a fully open lot on the Sunday is going to be necessary and starting early and on time on is going to be critical. So I would take a guess they took into consideration the possibility of giving people the travel day on Saturday. IMHO this is actually a very good idea.

Plus, for those that are thinking of just doing a day trip, it's still quite possible since it's in the middle of the state...so rather than drive 5-6+ hours from NorCal to SoCal, it's about 3 hours for either NorCal or SoCal folks.

I feel for Jim and Kimo to be perfectly honest. They have to organize with the retailers, the manufacturers, and a lot of other things have to line up to get things to happen at a great location. I think even while doing their best, it's going to be impossible to get everyone to be happy. But I honestly feel they've done the best that they could for all involved by securing a place that will provide the best venue for all involved and having it at a retail location that is a brick and mortar store that supports the 12V industry. I was at the state finals in 2012 and thought that Drive Customs was excellent.

Bottom-line, let's go have fun, and looking forward to this!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunday isn't ideal for me, but I'm going to do my best to make it work. Like Richard said, this will probably turn into a weekend trip for us. It is about a 2 hour drive from where we are and we'll likely head over on Friday afternoon/evening. SLO has a pretty cool downtown, and some great places to eat (get yourself a tri tip sandwich at Firestone Grill). So even if you don't make it over to the beach, it is probably worth it to get there a day early. 

I do appreciate the efforts of Jim, Kimo and the folks at Drive Customs in making this happen. I know the coordination couldn't have been easy.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Sunday isn't ideal for me, but I'm going to do my best to make it work. Like Richard said, this will probably turn into a weekend trip for us. It is about a 2 hour drive from where we are and we'll likely head over on Friday afternoon/evening. SLO has a pretty cool downtown, and some great places to eat (get yourself a tri tip sandwich at Firestone Grill). So even if you don't make it over to the beach, it is probably worth it to get there a day early.
> 
> I do appreciate the efforts of Jim, Kimo and the folks at Drive Customs in making this happen. I know the coordination couldn't have been easy.


LA to SLO using the 101 is 3:15 minutes so not too bad for the SoCal crowd.
I'm out due to the Sunday thing too. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LA to SLO using the 101 is 3:15 minutes so not too bad for the SoCal crowd.
> I'm out due to the Sunday thing too.
> 
> 
> ...


San Jose to SLO using the 101 is also about 3 hours, so not too bad. Driving around in SoCal, add 1 hour easily depending on which part. 

It's too bad we'll miss you Bret. As for event(s) being on Sunday, as I said, can't make everyone happy and even for us, our oldest has school the next day so we'll just make sure to get on the road as soon as the event is done and something we have to work with.

But as for the date for the event, it seems to me that's been on the schedule as early as February, it's only the location that has been recently squared away (image below was posted in Feb).










Note that World Finals is 3 days (Fri-Sun), so it's not uncommon for a Finals event to fall on a Sunday. As Jim pointed out, 2012 CA State Finals was also a Sunday (10/7/2012 - as listed on the MECA event calendar).

I'm looking forward to seeing folks, as it's been a great season thus far with some of the largest turn outs in both NorCal and SoCal events and looking forward to another great Finals.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I can't make it either.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I would rather make the drive to SoCal to.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like we have our spot booked. Turns out we've got some friends with a pretty nice mobile home in Morro Bay. We'll be staying the Friday-Sunday for much less than any of the hotels or motels we found.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome !!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I am with everyone that Saturday > Sunday as I would like to spend time with my family at least one day over the weekend. After the Reno show I am not sure if I will put my two little ones through that again. However, I am totally excited for state finals and glad we could announce the location. When selecting the date at the begining of the year it was really for our competitors who plan to attend World Finals. This date gives them enough time to prepare, save funds and transport their vehicles across the country.

This is MECA's fifth State Finals. I am glad to have Jim on board to help with the So Cal region. Since Aubrey and Todd left it has been difficult for me to keep up with the SQ competitors as I am still on a learning curve from both the judging and competing aspects. Richard and Linda have been just oustanding in their drive and passion in SQ and have made some real comitment in the growth of MECA in CA. 

THANK YOU JIM, RICHARD AND LINDA!!!!!!!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I am with everyone that Saturday > Sunday as I would like to spend time with my family at least one day over the weekend. After the Reno show I am not sure if I will put my two little ones through that again. However, I am totally excited for state finals and glad we could announce the location. When selecting the date at the begining of the year it was really for our competitors who plan to attend World Finals. This date gives them enough time to prepare, save funds and transport their vehicles across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY AGREE...KUDOS TO ALL OF THEM...!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Kimo, thank you for the kind words. Veloze also! Totally agree that Jim is doing a fantastic job as SoCal MECA event director! Richard and I however cannot take the credit for the rest. It’s really all the genuine people that we have met in this hobby that has lifted us and encouraged us throughout our journey in this car audio hobby. When I go to meets or comps or see some of the build logs here on diyma, I see a bunch of really cool people who have worked hard on their builds and who take pride in their work. Many of whom inspire me to want to learn more and to want to contribute to the community in whatever capacity I can. I really enjoy the company and friendships of many that I have met along the way. So the thanks go out to all the individuals who have made the meets and comps a place where we can feel welcome to share in the passion of the hobby, our ideas, our builds, and camaraderie! See you guys at finals! The Papasin family including kids will be there. I’ll bring some toys to play with and goodies for the little ones to make it fun for them. Maybe I’ll bring Smart cookies too. Lol


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can't make it either.


Michael, I hope somehow you will make it even though you're saying you can't. The Golden Cat Trophy is waiting for you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Michael, I hope somehow you will make it even though you're saying you can't. The Golden Cat Trophy is waiting for you.


I would love a chance at the Golden Cat, but I have to work on Sunday.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just stopping by...

I know it's unsolicited and I may be stepping on some toes here but I just wanted to say be grateful this is the only show you have to worry about being on a Sunday. Judging by the responses in this thread, I'd say if you guys lived here, you'd flat out hate it. There's been one Saturday show I can think of in the past couple years in my area. One. And certainly all the larger events in this area have been on a Sunday (FreezeFest, The Vinny, TN/AL State Finals). And, yes, it sucks. But that's pretty much the norm here. So be thankful that you only have to deal with this once.


In more upbeat news, I hope some of you folks can make it to "World" Finals this year in Nashville. I understand it's a VERY long drive... but I still hope to see some of you there. Would be great to catch up with you fellas in person!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ErinH said:


> just stopping by...
> 
> I know it's unsolicited and I may be stepping on some toes here but I just wanted to say be grateful this is the only show you have to worry about being on a Sunday. Judging by the responses in this thread, I'd say if you guys lived here, you'd flat out hate it. There's been one Saturday show I can think of in the past couple years in my area. One. And certainly all the larger events in this area have been on a Sunday (FreezeFest, The Vinny, TN/AL State Finals). And, yes, it sucks. But that's pretty much the norm here. So be thankful that you only have to deal with this once.
> 
> ...


Well, Erin, make it twice...since 2012 CA state finals was also on a Sunday that Michael IIRC podiumed and nearly took the title in a very stacked class. 

No toes here stepped on Erin (at least not mine) and no complaining from me (and I have to get kids to school/daycare early next morning). Just want to reaffirm that IMHO, Jim and Kimo did their best to find a location that would be as convenient for everyone, in the middle of a very large state, AT a great shop and 12V retailer, for the good of all to provide us the best location possible. For those that were at the 2013 CA finals last year, recall that rain that caused some challenges? Well, guess what? If it rains this year for SQ, Jim can ask if the cars can be judged in the shop like the way it was done at Riverside. I don't envy ANY of the event coordinators across the country's job...just want to go on record that I appreciate all the behind the scenes stuff I know they have to deal with!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Kimo, thank you for the kind words. Veloze also! Totally agree that Jim is doing a fantastic job as SoCal MECA event director! Richard and I however cannot take the credit for the rest. Itâs really all the genuine people that we have met in this hobby that has lifted us and encouraged us throughout our journey in this car audio hobby. When I go to meets or comps or see some of the build logs here on diyma, I see a bunch of really cool people who have worked hard on their builds and who take pride in their work. Many of whom inspire me to want to learn more and to want to contribute to the community in whatever capacity I can. I really enjoy the company and friendships of many that I have met along the way. So the thanks go out to all the individuals who have made the meets and comps a place where we can feel welcome to share in the passion of the hobby, our ideas, our builds, and camaraderie! See you guys at finals! The Papasin family including kids will be there. Iâll bring some toys to play with and goodies for the little ones to make it fun for them. Maybe Iâll bring Smart cookies too. Lol


Because guys LIKE you Richard & Linda...it was worth it to comeback to the hobby & the new friendships along the way. BTW, I'll bring SMART water!! ???


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*

Hey guys, lets start chiming in on who is gonna be there and what class if possible 

Also on another note, as far as where to have the location, I really believe having it in the middle of the state is fair for everybody this year.. This talk of having it in So-Cal because its "our" turn is silly. Back in 2009 or so, we had finals in riverside. The following year we had it up north. There was an idea thrown around that we would alternate. Unfortunately, So-Cal did not keep up with having regular shows here, and that concept went bye bye. I really respect Kimo for keeping it going all these years after other promoters retired from doing it. Its not an easy task, and honestly Kimo deserves a lot of credit. THANK YOU KIMO!! Your efforts have not gone unnoticed.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So I just pulled this format from another one of our threads...

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED STREET*
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

*MODIFIED*


*MODEX*


*EXTREME*


*MASTER*


Add yo name!!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

John Fisher 
Modified


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*

Updated based on previous responses on this thread. Change/add as needed.

*COMPETING*

*STOCK*

*STREET*
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

*MODIFIED STREET*
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
veloze - Jose Laniez

*MODIFIED*
badfish - John Fisher

*MODEX*
papasin - Richard Papasin

*EXTREME*
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

*MASTER*
BigRed - Jim Becker

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

*NON-COMPETING
*
cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait...what?!? Richard...is there something I wasn't told about?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*



cobb2819 said:


> Wait...what?!? Richard...is there something I wasn't told about?


Saw in the thread you were coming up...thought that meant you were competing. 

I think you should enter! 

EDIT: I added a NON-COMPETING section for those just coming to hang out, just like the other SoCal events. But I really think you should enter Jacob! I'll let you add your name to the COMPETING section if you so choose.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
veloze - Jose Laniez

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker

SQ2

SQ2+

NON-COMPETING

cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*



papasin said:


> Saw in the thread you were coming up...thought that meant you were competing.
> 
> I think you should enter!
> 
> EDIT: I added a NON-COMPETING section for those just coming to hang out, just like the other SoCal events. But I really think you should enter Jacob! I'll let you add your name to the COMPETING section if you so choose.


I probably will...MAYBE. I think Jim wants to me to also!!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*



cobb2819 said:


> I probably will...MAYBE. I think Jim wants to me to also!!


I want you to, also!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
veloze - Jose Laniez

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
P-Alldat - Paul Adams

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker

SQ2

SQ2+

NON-COMPETING

cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: MECA California Finals 9/21/2014 San Luis Obispo*



cobb2819 said:


> I probably will...MAYBE. I think Jim wants to me to also!!


Come on  Do it!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Do we need to bribe Jacob with ice cream? Or should we try and get Richard to drive back from Texas and bring some Whataburger?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Do we need to bribe Jacob with ice cream? Or should we try and get Richard to drive back from Texas and bring some Whataburger?



Mmmm, whataburger.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
veloze - Jose Laniez

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
P-Alldat - Paul Adams

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
SQHemi -Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker

SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

NON-COMPETING

cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm still trying to find a hotel to take the family. I was told that weekend there's also a wine festival in town & that's why the prices are way up.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Do we need to bribe Jacob with ice cream? Or should we try and get Richard to drive back from Texas and bring some Whataburger?


Little beard, if you show up without ice cream, I might cry. Then again...If you bring ice cream, I'll text UNBROKEN a picture and make him cry.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Little beard, if you show up without ice cream, I might cry. Then again...If you bring ice cream, I'll text UNBROKEN a picture and make him cry.


I suppose I can make an exception to the "no ice cream at comps" rule, since it is finals. And we will have a freezer where we are staying.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I suppose I can make an exception to the "no ice cream at comps" rule, since it is finals. And we will have a freezer where we are staying.


Screw that "for other people" nonsense. I'll just buy some for me!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Screw that "for other people" nonsense. I'll just buy some for me!!


I love this guy!!!! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, I had to promise my wife that I'd purchase some seating and shade before she agreed to come along, but count me in!

SQ Extreme
Will enter BOBOS as well

Looking forward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the party Scott and Chet! 

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker

SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

NON-COMPETING

cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

papasin said:


> Welcome to the party Scott and Chet!
> 
> COMPETING
> ...
> ...


Yay! Extreme class is looking good! Thank you Scott and Chet for joining in!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> Yay! Extreme class is looking good! Thank you Scott and Chet for joining in!


Don't thank me yet- I want the golden cat 

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If u build it, they will come


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> Don't thank me yet- I want the golden cat
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!


Lol, Chet! Michael, you better watch out, Chet might claim the Golden Cat Trophy. We need to drop you off at work and take your car to finals.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> If u build it, they will come


Wow! :surprised:  That trophy is ginormous!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

tiny door and tiny man. its actually normal size.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

BigRed said:


> If u build it, they will come


That definitely will not fit in the Smart


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol, Chet! Michael, you better watch out, Chet might claim the Golden Cat Trophy. We need to drop you off at work and take your car to finals.












For me to win the coveted Golden Cat Trophy from the big dogs would take a miracle!


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, never knew about this. I live in SLO bout 10 miles from the shop. I need to build a car soon and start competing again.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MHLY01 said:


> Wow, never knew about this. I live in SLO bout 10 miles from the shop. I need to build a car soon and start competing again.


Hop to! The more the merrier.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pencil me in.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
dlo13 - Daniel Elo

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker

SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

NON-COMPETING

cobb2819 - Jacob Brown

Add yo name!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> COMPETING
> STREET
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> dlo13 - Daniel Elo


:worried:

I look forward to it! I've been following your build and would love to get a chance to demo as well.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> :worried:
> 
> I look forward to it! I've been following your build and would love to get a chance to demo as well.


At least you're not competing against the WORLD CHAMPION!!! Lol


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> At least you're not competing against the _*future*_ WORLD CHAMPION!!! Lol


He's not? 

I am just excited to get to listen to some more cars!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> At least you're not competing against the WORLD CHAMPION!!! Lol


True. 

I might have been though. We'll see how a certain Texan ends up this year.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Golden Ear-

"World Champion", wow, that seems like a tough one to take on....

Rumor has it that John's system isn't running at its best lately, but he appears to be doing his best to correct that.

Give it your best and you might be surprised-

Expect the Unexpected


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there still a possibility of an event in Long Beach this month?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Is there still a possibility of an event in Long Beach this month?



I think BigRed is planning one more event before state finals. Feel free to PM or email him if you have suggestions, but I'm sure he'll let us all know when things get sorted out.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Pencil me in.


erase it... looks like i'll be traveling


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Is there still a possibility of an event in Long Beach this month?


How about Torrance? 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-2x-tune-up-torrance-sq-only-8-23-2014-a.html



DLO13 said:


> erase it... looks like i'll be traveling


Sorry to hear that DLO13. Safe travels. Updated list:

*COMPETING*

STOCK

STREET
JBishop - Jim Bishop
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

*NON-COMPETING*

Add yo name!!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife will only be 8.5 months pregnant at that point, maybe I could squeeze one more in.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like I'll probably be competing in master after all.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> erase it... looks like i'll be traveling


Bummer


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> erase it... looks like i'll be traveling





Golden Ear said:


> Bummer


Agreed. 



cobb2819 said:


> Looks like I'll probably be competing in master after all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Looks like I'll probably be competing in master after all.


Scratch that, won't be in town, damn.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

cobb2819 said:


> Scratch that, won't be in town, damn.


Awe come on!!:mean:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Awe come on!!:mean:


I'll be in Sacramento and Reno for a family thing that weekend.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Scratch that, won't be in town, damn.











(ginger version)


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> (ginger version)


BAHA...same here!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> BAHA...same here!!!


Perhaps I'll let my beard grow out and wear the Illusion shirt I finally got from the guys at SiS. That should really throw some people off.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Perhaps I'll let my beard grow out and wear the Illusion shirt I finally got from the guys at SiS. That should really throw some people off.


You've got some catching up to do!!!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Sign me up for street.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

JBishop said:


> Sign me up for street.



Awesome! Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JBishop said:


> Sign me up for street.


:thumbsup:

I think we're going to have a pretty decent field in Street.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
JBishop - Jim Bishop
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
benzc230 - Larry Ng

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout

Count me in.....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I figured you would be there Larry. Seems like there is going to be some stiff competition in Modified as well!


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
JBishop - Jim Bishop
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
JLindberg - Jesse Lindberg

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
benzc230 - Larry Ng

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I mentioned this to the wife, her response was "go, get it out of your system before the baby's born" (Oct 12-ish). So it looks like I'll make it...

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
JBishop - Jim Bishop
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
JLindberg - Jesse Lindberg

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
benzc230 - Larry Ng
jnchantler - James Chantler 

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

"Get it out of your system?" Ha. Right. Until next season starts.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

rton20s said:


> "Get it out of your system?" Ha. Right. Until next season starts.


So true- once "infected", I don't believe you can ever get it out of your system... or get your system out of it, for that matter


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So, when are we all heading up?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> So, when are we all heading up?


Some of us are driving down.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Some of us are driving down.


Or over. 

The family and I will be arriving on Friday evening. We'll be staying in Morro Bay.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

speaking of travel, I'd like to come down Saturday morning if anyone from the bay area is willing to transport me? i'll have gas money and sq cds of "real music" if you want them.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> speaking of travel, I'd like to come down Saturday morning if anyone from the bay area is willing to transport me? i'll have gas money and sq cds of "real music" if you want them.



U mean we are listening to fake music right now ?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

haha no, more like we all have our sq favs, and I love to share mine. however I've been listening to techno all day and my dad calls that "fake music."


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Drive Customs Flyer and Facebook event below.

https://www.facebook.com/events/714428641926831/?unit_ref=related_events


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET
JBishop - Jim Bishop
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
JLindberg - Jesse Lindberg

MODIFIED STREET
veloze - Jose Laniez
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
benzc230 - Larry Ng
jnchantler - James Chantler
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman 

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams
papasin - Richard Papasin

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout
SQHemi - Scott Welch

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


SQ2

SQ2+
SQHemi - Scott Welch

BOBOS
XSIV SPL - Chet Stout


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Looks like I will be attending but not competing.
Can't wait to see everyone out there!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just wanted to make an official announcement on the judging crew for our state finals. I confirmed our 3rd judge today and everybody is locked in

The 3 judges will be:

Todd Woodworth (So-cal)
Justin Zazzi (Nor-Cal)
Matt Roberts (South Carolina)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool Jim that you got the judges finalized!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Jazzi said:


> Looks like I will be attending but not competing.
> Can't wait to see everyone out there!


Looks like you'll have the enviable privilege of hearing every car there as well! 

Looking forward to seeing you Justin!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

5 days and counting!! 

All competitors, PLEASE register between 9 and 10. We will be starting judging at 10 a.m. sharply!! Competitors meeting will be at 9:50 a.m.

Thank you in advance for all that are coming. Kimo and I plan on making it the best and biggest MECA state finals ever.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I sure hope it's cool this weekend in San Luis Obispo it has been brutally hot here.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I sure hope it's cool this weekend in San Luis Obispo it has been brutally hot here.


San Luis Obispo weather forecast for the weekend...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

so exciting can't wait to see everyone.....


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

papasin said:


> San Luis Obispo weather forecast for the weekend...


You know it's been hot when 82 seems like it would be pleasant. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK, I have no idea what the freezer situation is at Drive Customs, but if you guys want ice cream let me know which flavors. The wife said she would make up to 3 flavors for everyone to share. And we'll have an ice chest to keep it cool if Drive doesn't have a freezer. 

If you want a specific flavor, post it up ASAP. If I don't get a response, less work for the wife.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> You know it's been hot when 82 seems like it would be pleasant. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


It has been over 100 for the past few weeks here in Central California. Low 80s will be sweater weather.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rton20s said:


> OK, I have no idea what the freezer situation is at Drive Customs, but if you guys want ice cream let me know which flavors. The wife said she would make up to 3 flavors for everyone to share. And we'll have an ice chest to keep it cool if Drive doesn't have a freezer.
> 
> If you want a specific flavor, post it up ASAP. If I don't get a response, less work for the wife.


I would love some Banana Nut.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love some Banana Nut.


Can do Michael. One flavor down (Banana Nut), two to go.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Some Chocolate with Salted Caramel would be nice


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

palldat said:


> Some Chocolate with Salted Caramel would be nice


My man! One of my favorites. 

Banana Nut per michaelsil1
Chocolate w/ Salted Caramel per Palldat

One more flavor to go.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Black cherry


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

what about a blueberry basil??


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Black cherry


I'm not sure we can get fresh black cherries anymore. I'll check with the wife. 



DRTHJTA said:


> what about a blueberry basil??


Don't you have that covered?  Bring some up!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys have way more fun at your comps / G2Gs than we do......I'm going to have to poke around for someone who makes Ice Cream......Of course, November in NC might be a bit challenging......might not get many takers.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Can do Michael. One flavor down (Banana Nut), two to go.


Oh boy! Thanks


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> OK, I have no idea what the freezer situation is at Drive Customs, but if you guys want ice cream let me know which flavors. The wife said she would make up to 3 flavors for everyone to share. And we'll have an ice chest to keep it cool if Drive doesn't have a freezer.
> 
> If you want a specific flavor, post it up ASAP. If I don't get a response, less work for the wife.


So thursday night around 10 pm, I'm gonna be driving up the 99 past your place, I'm gonna need to place a to go order with a disposable cooler...lets make this happen!!! BHAH


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll be down there Saturday night so ..wheres the pre party? I'm taking grayhound home sunday night so cant party then lol.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> i'll be down there Saturday night so ..wheres the pre party? I'm taking grayhound home sunday night so cant party then lol.


I think a few of us are going out for a Steak Dinner.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> So thursday night around 10 pm, I'm gonna be driving up the 99 past your place, I'm gonna need to place a to go order with a disposable cooler...lets make this happen!!! BHAH


We'll definitely be up, and very likely making ice cream for SLO. I can see the lights of the cars on 99 at night from my front porch. It is about a 5 min. drive for me. I could even meet you at Exit 94 (Ave. 280) at the Shell station. PM me if you want to order something. 

I might even be able to toss in a free quart if I can get an Illusion shirt that actually fits me.  The XL that I got at SIS just didn't shrink enough for me to wear it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> i'll be down there Saturday night so ..wheres the pre party? I'm taking grayhound home sunday night so cant party then lol.





michaelsil1 said:


> I think a few of us are going out for a Steak Dinner.


I'm not sure what we'll have going, but along with my immediate family, my BIL and SIL will likely be hanging out with us for the day on Saturday. We might be in for a Saturday night hangout and dinner. 

Michael, any thoughts yet as to where?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I'm not sure what we'll have going, but along with my immediate family, my BIL and SIL will likely be hanging out with us for the day on Saturday. We might be in for a Saturday night hangout and dinner.
> 
> Michael, any thoughts yet as to where?


I'm thinking Tahoe Joe's Famous Steakhouse


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm thinking Tahoe Joe's Famous Steakhouse


That would work for me. Easy enough to go "grain free" at a steakhouse. 

Another place worth considering would be Firestone Grill. But, it will probably be pretty busy. A little more local and they have awesome food.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

rton20s said:


> That would work for me. Easy enough to go "grain free" at a steakhouse.
> 
> Does that mean Beer free too?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I'm not sure we can get fresh black cherries anymore. I'll check with the wife.


Thanks! If not then cookies n cream is always a crowd pleaser. Or mint Choco chip


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

how 'bout something like the Americone dream from Ben & Jerries? I think its essentially cookie dough, chocolate and crushed cones. droooool


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Banana pudding was awesome last time


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

palldat said:


> Does that mean Beer free too?


Yes. But ciders are grain free. 



Golden Ear said:


> Thanks! If not then cookies n cream is always a crowd pleaser. Or mint Choco chip


The wife was checking on the cherries because someone else was wanting some. The other two are definitely an option. 



jnchantler said:


> how 'bout something like the Americone dream from Ben & Jerries? I think its essentially cookie dough, chocolate and crushed cones. droooool


Checked it out. Vanilla ice cream w/ fudge covered waffle cone pieces and a caramel swirl. So... a deconstructed drumstick.  Not sure about this time, but it might be worth trying. I've been wanting to pick up a waffle cone maker anyway. 



win1 said:


> Banana pudding was awesome last time


Thanks. The banana nut should be similar... but with walnuts.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok cool can't wait tell the wife thanks you guys are awesome hope their freezer is working ) )


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Vanilla


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Checked it out. Vanilla ice cream w/ fudge covered waffle cone pieces and a caramel swirl. So... a deconstructed drumstick.  Not sure about this time, but it might be worth trying.


No worries, what you brought last time was exceptional so I have faith in whatever flavors get brought...


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Wish I could make it out!


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Have not been to a show in a while so going to stop by on Sunday.

Check out AJ Spurs or McLintocks for steaks. Not really many great steak restaurants here although many of the upper end restaurants sell a good steak.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I missed the ice cream


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MHLY01 said:


> Have not been to a show in a while so going to stop by on Sunday.
> 
> Check out AJ Spurs or McLintocks for steaks. Not really many great steak restaurants here although many of the upper end restaurants sell a good steak.


Glad to have another make it out. 

AJ Spurs was decent the time I had it in Marina (near Monterey), but that location closed several years ago. The McLintocks near Shell beach has been good every time I went there, but I was not impressed with the McLintocks in SLO. The place was small, the service wasn't great and the food was only ok. 



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I missed the ice cream


There will be ice cream at finals. Make sure you get some. And if you can, bring me that third place trophy from Fresno.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm going to pullout of the competition due to equipment failure. I might still show up at the GTG to support the event. ☺


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

There will be ice cream at finals. Make sure you get some. And if you can, bring me that third place trophy from Fresno. [/QUOTE]

I had it at Bing's but, forgot to give it to you. I should have it this weekend.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

veloze said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to pullout of the competition due to equipment failure. I might still show up at the GTG to support the event. ☺


BTDT... sorry to hear. Hope you can make it up to hang out. 



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I had it at Bing's but, forgot to give it to you. I should have it this weekend.


No problem. I should have asked you about it. See you on Sunday.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

palldat said:


> What happened?





rton20s said:


> BTDT... sorry to hear. Hope you can make it up to hang out.


One of my tweets stopped playing and I think is blown. Also I'm suspecting I have issues with the processor. I'm still thinking about showing up at the meet since I already had booked a place to stay with the family in Morrro Bay. Keep fingers crossed!!:worried:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's going down!!! 24 sq cars!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

25 I meant lol


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

SO how did it go, when are the results going to be posted up? I wish AZ sq competition base was this big.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

The judging continues...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> The judging continues...


Holy crap!
This late?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Still going


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

They're pulling an all-nighter:laugh:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Holy mother of God...!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow....this is like getting up the next morning after the NCAA National Championship game and opening up ESPN.......and your internet connection is not working.  The anticipation is building on the East Coast


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This is what it looks like Scott Welch won:
First place State Champion Extreme class, First place State Champion 2 seat, Sound Quality Best of Show and Phat Install for the new dash construction.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks JOey. Congrats to all the winners, those who placed in their first comp, etc. Congrats Michael!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone that put on a great event.long hours and made things work as smooth as possible.

I would like to congratulate all the winners.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm with palldat. Thank you to the hosts, coordinators and judges for putting in what turned out to be a very long days work! Sorry we couldn't stick around to the end. We should have planned to stay an extra day. 

If we get numbers next year anything like this year, perhaps it is time to plan a two day event?


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Checking in for a list of the results.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you Drive customs for holding the event. Jim Kimo you guys did a great job this year Thank you very much. And to the judges you guys did one hell of a job for marathon event thank you!!! And most of all congratulations to all the winners great job.
John


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to thank Winston Win1 and Jim BigRed for giving me a chance to Win one  This was my most challenging event, broken screen, blown speaker, broken audio source. It didn't look like I was going to make it to California state.

Jim loaned me a screen and Winston a speaker. I feel well short of my goal but i am glad to see that there are still people with integrity. I was competing directly with Winston and against Jim's teammate. 

It just was not meant to be for me this time as one of my amps failed right before judging. It lasted well for the first judge but stared to fail again on the last 2. I want to thank the judges for their fairness and great input.

To the winner in my class (MODX) Richard you go get them at World and come back with the trophy. Your upgrades were substantial and I don't see you losing. You too have been a great wealth of knowledge for me this season and you and your family I want to thank for your kindness.

Michael Silverman....BRAVO!!!! from day one I thought you had one of the best sounding cars I had heard and regardless of looks (this is sql not beauty) was deserving of the State title. I am sorry that you won't be going to Worlds as I think you would do very good.

Everyone at the event was exceptional and very gracious in winning and losing. The shop was exceptional and your hospitality was great.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I have a couple minutes...

*THANK YOU*

*Drive Customs:* You guys made great hosts and basically gave us all the run of your very nice shop. (Including access to the freezer for the ice cream.) I'm going to be sure to pop in if I can when I am back in SLO, and won't hesitate to recommend you guys to people I might know in the area. 

*Matt, Todd and Justin:* Thank you, thank you, thank you. I know being a judge can be a bit of a thankless job. The three of your are to be commended for your efforts and willingness to give everyone a fair assessment all the way until the bitter end. I would have loved to have gotten some feedback, but I know that wasn't really an option. Hopefully, it will all come through in your notes. 

*Kimo:* Great job in keeping the NorCal shows going. Sorry I couldn't be there to support all of the shows more local to me. Your coordination with Jim at Final was great, and I know it couldn't have been easy trying to hold off the SPL guys while an endless train of SQ cars were being judged. 

*Jim:* What can I say man? Your efforts to making not only an awesome State Finals and SoCal shows a reality, but for all of your help in trying to wring every ounce of SQ goodness out of my car have been incredible. Despite all of my unintentional blunders yesterday, I am still happier now with the car than I have ever been. 

*Richard and Linda:* You guys have proven to be great examples to our California SQ community.  Your tireless efforts in attending shows and get togethers, and to get other to do the same is awesome. Seeing the way you incorporate the entire family has made it much easier on "newbs" like myself to get the whole family to show up. My boy loves the fact that he has new friends he gets to go see when he goes to "daddy's car shows." And the fact that you guys are able to pack a years worth of toys to keep them all busy is nothing short of amazing. 

And Richard, I know I give you a hard time about always putting bugs in my ear about making improvements, but I do appreciate it. I've got a long way to go. And if I can get out of my own way and keep learning from those with more experience, I hope to have a truly competitive car next year. 

*Team WCA:* What an awesome opportunity you guys have allowed me. I came into the whole competition scene as green as can be, and now I am a slightly paler shade of green. I feel fortunate to count you all as friends and have really enjoyed getting to know everyone over the past season. For those of you going to Worlds, best of luck! You know the rest of us will be pulling for you back home. 

And now, this is me.









I'm anxiously awaiting the posting of results and the chance to see my score cards. I know that Jim and Kimo are going to make that happen as soon as they can.  Until then, I'll stir in my sea of "what ifs?"


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

What time did this actually wrap up at?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Midnight


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

palldat said:


> Midnight


I was back at home and relaxing at 8, hahahaha.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I was back at home and relaxing at 8, hahahaha.


We were home and unloaded by 10:45. Hoping that our son would stay down all night. Wrong.  If it was just me, I would have stuck it out. We know for next year, to stay an extra day.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I got home at 4:30 and im sure I want the last one either. Work at 7am was fun.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> I got home at 4:30 and im sure I want the last one either. Work at 7am was fun.


I just got home. 

I stayed another night in San Luis Obispo and left late this morning. I enjoyed the drive and the view today and had a very nice Lunch in Santa Barbara.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

You and Paul should get a room :O


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> I want to thank Winston Win1 and Jim BigRed for giving me a chance to Win one  This was my most challenging event, broken screen, blown speaker, broken audio source. It didn't look like I was going to make it to California state.
> 
> Jim loaned me a screen and Winston a speaker. I feel well short of my goal but i am glad to see that there are still people with integrity. I was competing directly with Winston and against Jim's teammate.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul, You are too kind.

I got a lot of good input this year from quite a few of you, thank you!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks JOey. Congrats to all the winners, those who placed in their first comp, etc. *Congrats Michael!*


Thank you!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> SO how did it go, when are the results going to be posted up? I wish AZ sq competition base was this big.


I'm not sure if this was the largest turnout we've had, but it was definitely the largest SQ event we have had. SQ is alive and well in California. 

I had a good time visiting with everyone and it was a very nice day!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm not sure if this was the largest turnout we've had, but it was definitely the largest SQ event we have had. SQ is alive and well in California.
> 
> I had a good time visiting with everyone and it was a very nice day!


Catman won?
I've got to hear this meow machine. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Catman won?
> I've got to hear this meow machine.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Scott W Won!

Congratulations Scott W (SQ Hemi)!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Personally I think everyone that showed up won. It was a great opportunity to see as well as listen to a wide variety of cars and meet with fellow Car Audio enthusiasts. Finals seem like the only time all of the Northern California and Southern Californians get together. 


Thanks to Drive Customs (San Luis Obispo) Kimo and Jim for hosting the event. And to the Judges it was a very long day for them. :beerchug:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Personally I think everyone that showed up won. It was a great opportunity to see as well as listen to a wide variety of cars and meet with fellow Car Audio enthusiasts. Finals seem like the only time all of the Northern California and Southern Californians get together.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Drive Customs (San Luis Obispo) Kimo and Jim for hosting the event. And to the Judges it was a very long day for them. :beerchug:


^ this!  

A couple folks asked us at the show how we got three cars there with two drivers. We drove two cars down Friday, dropped one off, then drove back same night. Then came back down Saturday with the other two cars. We ourselves got back mid afternoon yesterday. I'm finally starting to recover, so will post more later. But Michael does a great job summarizing above and I fully concur! :beerchug:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I forgot about it last night, but I'll attempt to post the few photos I took this evening.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Repeating some of the same sentiment as has already been mentioned...










Thank you, Drive Customs: Jay, Jesse, and Meredith, thanks for hosting and letting us keep you until midnight. You guys are great!










Thank you, Zapco for co-sponsoring! 



















Thank you, Dustin and family for bringing Hutsell's Homemade ice cream! Always a treat and this time I got some before it melted or got eaten up. Also Dustin, I'm really touched that what Richard and I do has been helpful to you. I'm really happy that you're able to bring your son and wife out with you as well. No problem about bringing a van full of toys for kid entertainment! It's also really great to see more families like yours, Dominic's, Winfred's, Damon's, Chet's, and others out at these comps and gtgs. 

Thank you, Jim and Kimo, for organizing the show! 25 SQ and 14 SPL competitors is no small feat! It's a tough thankless job I'm sure, but we appreciate you guys a lot! 










Kimo, thank you for allowing the Papasins to judge a few of your shows this season and for your tireless efforts in hosting several shows in the NorCal. Team WCA and those from the SoCal area who came up to attend your shows thank you for putting these shows on for us!










Jim, you're a pillar in this community. Thank you for becoming SoCal event director, hosting several shows & gtgs, helping others with tuning, and providing many of us with inspiration through your own build and experiences. The SoCal SQ community and team WCA, appreciate you and thank you for your efforts! We didn't get a chance to formally present this to you at the end of state finals since it was so late. We didn't want to drag things out further so I hope you don't mind that we show this here. Team WCA and many from the SoCal SQ community chipped in to get this for you, because we appreciate everything you have done for all of us!










Judges: Todd, Justin, and Matt, thank you for persevering through judging 25 cars and sticking it out all the way till midnight! Many of us really appreciate the time and care you guys put into judging all 25 cars! It is heroic! Justin, I'm really happy for you that finally you had a chance to judge a show completely from Stock to Master class. It really is a great experience to have that opportunity to hear the whole spectrum.

Team WCA, thank you for a great first season together! You guys are like family to us!

SoCal Friends, thank you for always making us, the Papasins, feel right at home whenever we come down for a comp or gtg! 

Congratulations to all competitors! My sense is that SQ in California is thriving and growing thanks to all the competitors and non-competitors who have been working very hard to achieve great sounding systems. Many of the scores at state finals I think reflect the hard work that everyone has been putting in. I like how we all are pushing each other to improve. Great job, everyone! I look forward to an exciting season next year!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

A true Champion and a well deserved Accomplishment, And a Great Friend ?

Congrats to all those with WCA and .....




michaelsil1 said:


> I'm not sure if this was the largest turnout we've had, but it was definitely the largest SQ event we have had. SQ is alive and well in California.
> 
> I had a good time visiting with everyone and it was a very nice day!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> *Catman won?*
> 
> I've got to hear this meow machine.
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And here are some of the few photos I took. Not nearly as many as I would have liked to have gotten, but it should give those who couldn't attend an idea of what the event looked like. Well, at least in the morning. 

*Drive Customs - Shop Layout*

















*Drive Customs - The Vehicles*

































*A Meeting of the Minds - Drive Customs and Audio Xperts*









*The Cars / Parking*

































































*The Lanes*

























*The xB Getting Judged by Todd*


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

MrsPapasin said:


> Justin, I'm really happy for you that finally you had a chance to judge a show completely from Stock to Master class. It really is a great experience to have that opportunity to hear the whole spectrum.


I wanted to say YEAH it was a great experience, and I'm glad to have been a part of it. The competitors may not like me as a judge as much because I'm harsh with the numbers, but I hope everyone keeps in mind I was equally harsh with everyone 

Well done Papasin family, team WCA, all the competitors that took time out of their weekend to come out and play, Jim and Kimo for their hard work, Todd and Matt for helping judge all the cars, and everyone that has helped me along the way too.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you EVERYONE! It was a great event and even tho it went till midnight I still wish I could have stayed:laugh:

Thanks to Richard and Linda for all the help they gave me this season! I hope I can bug you guys some more for next season

Even tho I turned my bass knob up the day before and forgot to turn it back down I still don't think I could've made top 3. Those cars sounded great! Congrats to all the winners and good job to everyone else that came out. Can't wait to see you all again next season.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome turnout. Melissa and I had a great time. Sucks we had to bounce before the end of the show. Both of us had to work. I think our old asses were in bed before trophies were handed out. 

I'm interested to see how the truck scored. Heard a couple different takes on the system from people who heard it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> I wanted to say YEAH it was a great experience, and I'm glad to have been a part of it. The competitors may not like me as a judge as much because I'm harsh with the numbers, but I hope everyone keeps in mind I was equally harsh with everyone
> 
> Well done Papasin family, team WCA, all the competitors that took time out of their weekend to come out and play, Jim and Kimo for their hard work, Todd and Matt for helping judge all the cars, and everyone that has helped me along the way too.


I never complained when you judged my car. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

scores are up!

Events


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a great time. And a really good turnout. Looking forward to hearing some of these cars at finals!


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I took last place with authority. Impressive score If I was golfing.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bgalaxy said:


> I took last place with authority. Impressive score If I was golfing.


I took last place with authority last year.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to Thank JIM and the Shop hosting the CA State Finals, and all the contestants in SQ

To the Judges (Matt, Todd & Jazzi) whom took the time out of there day "WEEKEND" and dedicating themselves to seeing a fair and even process. 

I know you cant SPEND it, but Thank YOU !


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks again to those that put on a great State Finals. Even the weather cooperated. The turnout far exceeded last year and the competition was very tough. Looking forward to next year!

Jeff


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

jhunter936 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again to those that put on a great State Finals. Even the weather cooperated. The turnout far exceeded last year and the competition was very tough. Looking forward to next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Congratulations, Jeff, on your street state championship! That's awesome!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to Big Jim and Richard...how can I be down?


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family, Linda. Representing almost every class!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Congrats to Big Jim and Richard...how can I be down?



Thanks Paul. I think everyone is striving to improve, myself included and you definitely pushed me all season long as your car has a lot of things going for it. The focus and depth in your car is outstanding, and without the technical difficulties, am sure would have been up there also and who knows what the results would have been.

I think part of the great thing about this hobby is that we all strive to improve and I have no doubt your car will be right up there next year. I'm looking forward to it and am already thinking of new things to try out. It never ends.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> Congrats to you and your family, Linda. Representing almost every class!



A big congrats Jeff! Four classes had 4 cars or more making this definitely one of the most competitive state finals in CA. Great job on all your hard work and we look forward to seeing you next season. I'll PM you our info as we're pretty much right around the corner from you. Would love to get to listen to it again.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again to those that put on a great State Finals. Even the weather cooperated. The turnout far exceeded last year and the competition was very tough. Looking forward to next year!
> 
> Jeff


As others have said, congratulations on the win Jeff! I swear, one of these days we'll get a chance to actually listen to eachothers cars.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, you all had one great turn-out for the West Coast finals. You even flew in judges from coast to coast to support in the lanes.

Congrats, to all the won and participated. Maybe I can make it out to World Finals and hear some of your vehicles.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, Dustin. Maybe we'll have to audition our cars before the judges get in at the next meet!
And thanks for the great ice cream.


----------

